# North Dakota on NASCAR.com



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

http://www.nascar.com/2006/news/headlines/cup/02/02/daytona.countdown.nd/index.html


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Heh, that's pretty pathetic.

You figure with all the weekend racers we have up here, SOMEONE woulda cracked Busch or Craftsman Truck Series?


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Give me a car and I can run it in the wall as good as Waltrip can on any given day. :beer:


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

How many have made it into dirt track racing? I know at least one as Donny Schatz is in the World of Outlaws and assume there are more but don't know. Very lame of them I guess they want us to watch something else.


----------

